# Bad breath



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

She may have an infected or rotting tooth. It happens sometimes! Have you looked at every tooth lately?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I have the same problem with my toy and his teeth are perfect. I brush it but the next day it just stinks again. I guess it has to do with gastric enzymes. If you find something, let me know.

My next move would be to give him pre-probiotics of some kind, to see if it improves his gut florea and breath.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If he has the all clear from the vet, I have found really regular brushing helps. Once in the evening with enzymatic toothpaste on a cloth, once in the morning with plain water and a brush, makes a lot of difference to Poppy's breathe. She has slightly wonky teeth at the front, and food and even hair can stick there and get smelly, eventually setting up inflamation etc which is also unpleasant. Regular, frequent brushing is the only way to keep it ar bay, as I discover to my cost if I let the routine slip...


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Indigestion or GI problems can also cause bad breath. It isn't just dental issues. Perhaps see if it is the food but it could be genetics. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

I have a Giant Schnauzer & she is on colostrum capsules (2 for her size, she's 77 pounds) in the morning 30 minutes before breakfast. She also gets 2 raw meaty bones per week. The only time she's ever had breath issues was because I ran out of her capsules & we bones, in the same week. Ugh. 

My tiny Chihuahuas get burpy sometimes & I've noticed when that happens they get bad breath. I give pre & probiotics as well as colostrum which helps considerably. Our youngest has pristine teeth but has bad breath on occasion but I noticed it seems to coincide with the burpy spells. She & our other Chi are bone monsters, they will tackle the giant knuckle bones my Giant gets. I have a friend who gives his dogs medicinal clay that can be taken internally. Twice a week his dogs get the clay & it's changed their digestive upsets & after a month of that, cleared up their breath. Another friend uses herbs for her dog that helped.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Probiotics seems a good idea, thanks Dechi!
I've not heard of medicinal clay, I'll have to google it.
Thanks everyone,
Jcris


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

Probiotics are my vote *BUT* also greens. Two things about greens. Dogs who eat phytonutrients reduce the risk of cancer by 90% per a study from DUKE just published this year. Also it aids in digeston and helps to "clean" the gut. We make "green smoothies" out of Kale Parsley and bone broth. I add 2-4 Tablespoons a day to their food. the kale has to be processed with liquid because dogs don't chew it enough to break it down for digestion. 
Good Luck! This has cleared up the bad doggy breath we were battling.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

aasteapots, would you mind sharing the amounts of each ingredient you put in your green smoothies? I might give that a try for my crew.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I notice a big difference in how my dogs' breath smells when I run out of raw green tripe and when I'm feeding it, a little bit every day. That stuff is loaded with probiotics and digestive enzymes. I have to order it from the east so it can take time and I can't get it in summer so if I miscalculate my stash, we have to go without for a little while. I think that medicinal clay sounds very interesting...hmmm. I am going to look into that. Thanks for sharing. Do you have a link to where you get it or what type it is that you give dogs? How much would I give 4 and 7 lb dogs?


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

dogsavvy said:


> aasteapots, would you mind sharing the amounts of each ingredient you put in your green smoothies? I might give that a try for my crew.


Sure! I make my own bone broth but you don't have to use that you can use low sodium premade broth or water for this as well. I buy bagged kale and a bunch of parsley. I put about 1/2 the bag of kale into the blender and pour in about a cup of broth and turn it on to get it moving once the kale starts to break down I start adding the parsley and the remaining kale and broth and keep blending it until it looks like a smoothie it should be very thick. then I separate it into small containers and freeze all but one. Since I have three dogs we go through it quickly but with only one dog this would lasts for months in the freezer. I just take it out the night before and leave it on the counter to defrost.


----------

